

Show HN: FinalBoard – Your own private dashboard - darklow
http://finalboard.com/

======
mcintyre1994
This looks pretty cool, nice job! I have no real need for this at the minute,
but I'll definitely keep it saved.

I think the real benefit would come from shared/reusable widgets, do you have
any plans to try to help your customers find the useful BS3 widgets for this?

On another note, Bootstrap moves fast and makes pretty major syntax changes -
do you plan to keep updated so your users can keep using whatever comes up
when they search <widget> bootstrap? If not I think trying to maintain a
repository will become even more useful.

Quick design side note, on mobile your pricing collapses a lot and is a bit
confusing. There's a thick line between tier and price, and no space between
that price and the next tier. My immediate reading was basic is free and
developer $49 due to that.

~~~
darklow
Thank you for your feedback. 1) I am thinking of opening github repository
where users can access and explore all the widget examples and also share
their own by pull requests. 2) I will continue updating bootstrap version and
now thankfully the changes are not so major as it was migrating from bs2 to
bs3. Since widgets are usually quite simple, just some typography and sizes, i
don't think following BS updates should be a problem. 3) Thanks for design
note in responsible layout, you're right, it is confusing how it collapses, i
will fix the problem.

------
mousetree
no free pricing tier?

~~~
darklow
I am the author of the library. Let me comment about the pricing - for me
personally, all the alternative hosted solutions (like Geckoboard etc.) where
too expensive - by paying monthly subscription fee in a long term you still
pay much more, than once buying any licence of FinalBoard.

There is a trial version available where you can download and test it out and
see if it fits you.

I set minimal price for Basic license and on my opinion this is fair price for
what you get. In basic license you get unlimited dashboards, unlimited widgets
with all the benefits FinalBoard offers you - you won't see such price on any
on hosted solutions even close.

